# Edwingill's 6000



## carolineR

Always in lower case
and
Always upper class


----------



## DearPrudence

A thread every 1,000 posts doesn't seem enough to thank you for all your help on the forum and words don't seem to convey the magnitude of our greatefulness (mine at least).
Thank you very much for still being here with top quality answers, your presence is very precious.
*6000 mercis !*  (jolies allitérations)


----------



## Nunty

Thank you so very, very much for all your valuable posts.


----------



## mickaël

Warm congratulations Edwin. Thank you for your help and your interesting questions.


----------



## RocketGirl

Hooray for 6000 posts !

Your advice is honest and helpful.  I like that in a WR poster !  (poster?) Well, can't wait to read the next 6000...


----------



## geve

Félicitations Edwingill !

Rares sont les foreros qui en si peu de mots apportent tant. Je lève mon verre à ces 6000 contributions à l'efficacité prouvée.


----------



## edwingill

Merci à tous. Je vais continuer à participer avec bravitude et sans duplicitude


----------



## carolineR

Tu as toute notre gratutide


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tes posts sont toujours d'une rare pertinence, mais je découvre et apprécie aussi ton humour discret avec un plaisir croissant. 


carolineR said:


> Tu as toute notre gratutide


  J'aurais dit pareil, mais avec les lettres dans le bon ordre !


----------

